# Reel Low Dad's 2019 Journey of Mediocrity



## Reel Low Dad (Jun 1, 2017)

Weather is finally warming up and I'm needing to get back into the groove. Took my poorly done rye overseed from its shaggy 1.5-2 inches down to a more acceptable half inch.





The Bermuda is also starting to wake up and right now the weather doesn't look to bad for the next 10 days. Just hope it doesn't freeze a ton in April like it did last year. The back should be fine since it faces in a southern direction. I have a special surprise for the front Incase this happens.



Up next will be applying MSM to kill the rye and then scalp everything down and prepare to not see my family for the next several months.


----------



## Two9tene (May 27, 2018)

Looks good though!


----------



## Reel Low Dad (Jun 1, 2017)

So I applied MSM today to my rye overseed to kill it off. Applied at .32 grams per 1000. Two hours later my Yukon looked like this. A little worried but green up is still early.


----------



## Reel Low Dad (Jun 1, 2017)

So it has been a while. I have not done the video yet. But my experiment of seeding rye for the winter the same year as seeding Bermuda is not a good idea. I know you are not supposed to do that but I wanted to see why. The Yukon has been slow to wake up. It is filling in but the rye is making it hard. I did MSM back in April and that took care of the front and most of the back. We had 10 days of 90 plus and no rain. All the rye died. Then we ha tons of rain and it came back. I went with monument mixed with AMS and a surfactant to finish it off. The upside is the yard stripes awesome and has sweet color right now.


----------

